
Martian Immigration Nightmare - tomjakubowski
https://zarkonnen.itch.io/martian-immigration-nightmare
======
nullc
Are people really being asked to sign forms forfeiting their greencards or is
that just hyperbole?

~~~
Zarkonnen
This has been reported, yeah: [http://www.scpr.org/news/2017/01/30/68577/lax-
immigration-ag...](http://www.scpr.org/news/2017/01/30/68577/lax-immigration-
agents-asked-detainees-to-sign-awa/)

(Also, hi, developer here. Noticed this thread via itch.io's visitor
analytics.)

~~~
whatever_dude
Great job, and thanks for creating it.

------
fredleblanc
It only took 5 minutes to get through this game, but it was an infuriating 5
minutes nonetheless — a perfect analog of what it sounds like is happening at
airports right now.

This is some great art. Bravo!

------
scotty79
Screw Mars. It's getting stale and unfriendly pretty quick these days. Titan
is not as rich yet but best opportunities started to pop up there.

~~~
brador
Until you get there, then you realise it's all just boring rocks. What makes
Earth fun and interesting is the sentient life.

------
Something1234
Did anyone get the good ending if that's even possible?

~~~
crossdiver
Nope -- did you?

~~~
Something1234
I did not.

------
uppercasenut
When the EO hit the news and people were detained one of the things lawyers
were trying to tell people is not to sign anything.

Hard to do when you have no access to them and when you have dozens of
immigration agents threatening Armageddon unless you sign.

